# He lied to me!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I really really wanted to test out the airbag, but he never gave me the chance


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha, LOL! I like that one!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you should keep both your hands on the steering wheel and not be taking pictures.

I work for an insurance company and one at fault accident and you will be riding a bicycle for the next 6 years


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

TBemba said:


> I think you should keep both your hands on the steering wheel and not be taking pictures.
> 
> I work for an insurance company and one at fault accident and you will be riding a bicycle for the next 6 years


Now how do you know he took that pic.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Now how do you know he took that pic.


See previous post about his picture takin drive home 

I get kids like him calling me all day long looking for insurance and with a clean record it can cost Thousands $$ a year ....

But with a At Fault Accident ( Careless if found taking Pictures wile Driving causing an accident) I can only place the driver with a few companies an the cost jumps up by a factor of 3X 

I am an old man and if I have one accident, I am just as screwed.....

Sad but true


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

TBemba said:


> See previous post about his picture takin drive home
> 
> I get kids like him calling me all day long looking for insurance and with a clean record it can cost Thousands $$ a year ....
> 
> ...


 Sorry did not see the other post . You are 100% correct. Hes lucky a cop did not see him.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

TBemba said:


> See previous post about his picture takin drive home
> 
> I get kids like him calling me all day long looking for insurance and with a clean record it can cost Thousands $$ a year ....
> 
> ...





pat3612 said:


> Sorry did not see the other post . You are 100% correct. Hes lucky a cop did not see him.


I took the pic from the net for humor, and as for me, I am a safe and responsible driver


----------



## Stevesault (Jan 11, 2015)

As a truck driver this would never happen lol 1 this type of move would kill a person. 2 it would cost the driver his lic and fines out the ass. 3 he has somewhere to be. I hate Insurence I'm 24 married A-Z lic only claim ever was my car got stolen. And I'm still paying 259 a month it's bullshit


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Damn man, 249/m? I just bought a 2014 mazda 3, my insurance is 170/m. It was last year a month after my 24th birthday. I got my licence when I was 20.

There are some factors though. Live in a small town, clean record. So I guess that helps, will be nice to see the drop when I turn 25.


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

36yr old w/ 1 'at-fault' accident over 3yrs ago, and a few tickets from ignoring right-turn signs in morning rush hour with the sprinter (kinda hard to use toronto's alleys with a commercial van loaded with tools and product, when the homeowners house is right there in view, I'm not using the damn road to bypass traffic damn you.). 

2006 Mercedes sprinter 244: 2m liability, $100,000 tool replacement coverage and standard essentials @ $80/mo

2006 Jeep Liberty Limited: 2m liability only $60/mo

2004 Sunfire: liability only $65/mo

2014 Cruze LTS: 2m liability + everything $60/mo

Unfortunately for those of you in the GTA.. no, this is not multi-vehicle discount.. this is not driving history either, as I had a medical suspension on my license for 9yrs, and as shown; tickets and an accident..
Those 3 letters are the reason: GTA.

My sprinter alone if licensed to an address in the GTA jumps to $373/mo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

